
Supreme Court Rejects Privacy Claim in Data Broker Case - danso
http://fortune.com/2016/05/16/supreme-court-spokeo-decision/
======
fiatmoney
This is a bit of a mischaracterization. They ruled that the lower court
decision didn't address the appropriate issue, not that the underlying claim
was improper.

It would be unsurprising for the 9th (the court the case was bounced back to)
to conclude that yes, the harm was "concrete".

(At which point you get another appeal. Whee!)

------
r00fus
Absolutely stunned that they are saying that incorrect information couldn't
prove harm. I wonder if this sets a precedent for more invasive and
potentially harming inaccurate data collection?

~~~
matt_wulfeck
I don't think they're saying incorrect data couldn't prove harm, they are
saying that it _hasn 't yet_ produced concrete harm, which is really another
way of say strong evidence of harm.

Obviously I disagree, especially when living in an age where teenagers aren't
afraid to try and get a swat team to kick down your door because they don't
like your YouTube channel. Privacy is very important.

